
Show HN: ReactiveSearch – UI components for building Amazon / Yelp like search - reactivity
https://opensource.appbase.io/reactivesearch/
======
reactivity
We're launching a React UI components library for building Amazon / Yelp like
search experiences.

For context, we launched a React UI components library for building
interactive maps ~2 months ago. Today, we are extending this to include search
UIs. We have gathered 25+ components that are typically used in popular search
UIs: lists, range sliders, search, calendars, feeds, cards.

We've also got an interactive tutorial for building a Hacker News search app
in 5 mins.

Check out the examples built with it:
[https://opensource.appbase.io/reactivesearch/examples/](https://opensource.appbase.io/reactivesearch/examples/)

Or read up more on the launch blog post:
[https://medium.appbase.io/reactivesearch-ui-components-
for-b...](https://medium.appbase.io/reactivesearch-ui-components-for-building-
amazon-yelp-like-search-29a170dfa843)

\---

Direct github link to the project:
[https://github.com/appbaseio/reactivesearch](https://github.com/appbaseio/reactivesearch)

~~~
tpetry
Did you integrate some external javascript on the page? I see these fake
malware warnings redirecting you to a real malware site on my iphone.

~~~
rcheu
It looks like unpkg was compromised, but they believe it is now resolved:
[https://twitter.com/unpkg/with_replies?lang=en](https://twitter.com/unpkg/with_replies?lang=en)

------
yodon
The linked site has been hacked and replaced with a JavaScript payload that
tries to attack the user's browser. The Show HN sounds interesting but this is
not the link you were looking for

~~~
sidi
Sorry about that, this should be fixed now.

